# Guppy Having seizure



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

My guppy was nice yellow colour now it is a almost white colour and is shaking a lot. is it possible for it to be having a seizure?:fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds more like nitrite poisoning to me.

As for your question, though, yes, fish can have seizures, strokes, cardiac failures, and other afflictions you'd more normally expect from humans.


----------

